# child handling..



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ok well my friends daughter has asked if she can handle cooper and maybe one or two of the labs when he is old enough. i dont mind this infact i could realy do with a bit of help but would she be able to show the dogs in other classes aswell as child handling classes for example 'fell terrier puppy' or whatever or would she be to young (shes 13)? interestingly she also goes by the name of may lol
i only ask because i never see any children showing in any classes bar the handling class
oh and just so you know coopies reg name is now Harefields Sunshine 'n' Lollypops PMSL


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

minnie said:


> ok well my friends daughter has asked if she can handle cooper and maybe one or two of the labs when he is old enough. i dont mind this infact i could realy do with a bit of help but would she be able to show the dogs in other classes aswell as child handling classes for example 'fell terrier puppy' or whatever or would she be to young (shes 13)? interestingly she also goes by the name of may lol
> i only ask because i never see any children showing in any classes bar the handling class
> oh and just so you know coopies reg name is now Harefields Sunshine 'n' Lollypops PMSL


I started showin when i was 4 and have always shown in the breed classes as well as the child handling there is nothing stoping a child handling in the breed class


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> I started showin when i was 4 and have always shown in the breed classes as well as the child handling there is nothing stoping a child handling in the breed class


thanks  i myself as a child had always shown in breed classes but just recently there has been less and less kiddies in the show ring with their dogs and they just seem to stick with the c.handler classes lol its all getting a bit serious for me theise days, what with health and safety and thats not just dog showing!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

and here she is


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> and here she is
> 
> View attachment 5389


I love that picture


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww bless, i'll have to see if i have a pic of me 10-and-something-years-ago! i've got piccies of the dogs if ya want to see i just dinna want me photo taken back then, i was a little shy


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i've been showing since i was about 6 and did all the showing except freya because she's a pain in the bum to show


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> and here she is
> 
> View attachment 5389


mum did you have to  i hate this pic lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> mum did you have to  i hate this pic lol


I pretty sure it's in the gallery on here


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> mum did you have to  i hate this pic lol


yes I did cos I love it


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

minnie said:


> thanks  i myself as a child had always shown in breed classes but just recently there has been less and less kiddies in the show ring with their dogs and they just seem to stick with the c.handler classes lol its all getting a bit serious for me theise days, what with health and safety and thats not just dog showing!


yer i found that i think its because in most breeds you have to be a 'face' to get placed now and i find a lot of judges dont really like children on the end of the lead it really gets to me


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> mum did you have to  i hate this pic lol


you need to put a pic of her up now, doing someting embarrassing whilst drunk  
REVENGE!!!


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

yer that would be a ood idea il have to start searching for a really bad pic

shouldnt be hard mum  lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> yer i found that i think its because in most breeds you have to be a 'face' to get placed now and i find a lot of judges dont really like children on the end of the lead it really gets to me


grr yes, being a woman and under the age of 300and something i am frowned down on by all the old men judges with their pointey mostaches that are the typical owner of my breed pmsl


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> you need to put a pic of her up now, doing someting embarrassing whilst drunk
> REVENGE!!!


dont get drunk LOL


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

minnie said:


> you need to put a pic of her up now, doing someting embarrassing whilst drunk
> REVENGE!!!


Ah you mean like what my mum did to me?

did you see them by any chance?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont get drunk LOL


are you sure? its time you did, have a bit of fun LOL


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

in 17 yrs ive never seen her drunk!! she can drink loads and i mean like a bottle on controu (however you spell it) and still leave sober!!! it doesn't touch her


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

minnie said:


> grr yes, being a woman and under the age of 300and something i am frowned down on by all the old men judges with their pointey mostaches that are the typical owner of my breed pmsl


lmao its like that in german spitz except its the woman there not to nice to younger people they've been tryin to push me out of the breed since i was 8 yrs old and its worked!! i love the spitz to bits but after aiden who's 3 i wont have another for show because i just dont enjoy showing him not because he's a pain but because of the people!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> in 17 yrs ive never seen her drunk!! she can drink loads and i mean like a bottle on controu (however you spell it) and still leave sober!!! it doesn't touch her


maybe we should get your mum and my mum together and try and get 'em drunk... i haven't seen my one drunk either

 we could both get some pictures up then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> in 17 yrs ive never seen her drunk!! she can drink loads and i mean like a bottle on controu (however you spell it) and still leave sober!!! it doesn't touch her


child you make me sound like an alcoholic LOL but I dont need to be drunk to be embarrassing - do I sweetheart


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> maybe we should get your mum and my mum together and try and get 'em drunk... i haven't seen my one drunk either
> 
> we could both get some pictures up then


sounds like a brilliant idea really embarrass them


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> child you make me sound like an alcoholic LOL but I dont need to be drunk to be embarrassing - do I sweetheart


well no i suppose not spec when you start your chicken dancing!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> sounds like a brilliant idea really embarrass them


ahahah! we should make a plan


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> lmao its like that in german spitz except its the woman there not to nice to younger people they've been tryin to push me out of the breed since i was 8 yrs old and its worked!! i love the spitz to bits but after aiden who's 3 i wont have another for show because i just dont enjoy showing him not because he's a pain but because of the people!!


don't give up so easily! my 300 yearold pointy mostache enimies are now close friends well as close as you can get to old mostaches who see the young gen as murdering druggies!


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> ahahah! we should make a plan


yes!! we could do it a a show so the whole showground could see them lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> yes!! we could do it a a show so the whole showground could see them lol


ooh i'll have to be there! what show do you think? i could bring the alcohol!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> yes!! we could do it a a show so the whole showground could see them lol


They all know that I am flaming mad anyhow so do you think it would surprise them after WKC nobody would be surprised at anything I did


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

minnie said:


> don't give up so easily! my 300 yearold pointy mostache enimies are now close friends well as close as you can get to old mostaches who see the young gen as murdering druggies!


lol i suppose i shouldnt but i dont like being around them i've been getting mum to show him lately and i dont think other than the people who gave me aiden, will actully sell me a good dog so im a bit stuck i'll just have to wait until i turn 300 so they'll sell me one


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

haha windsor... the dally people would be pulling the funniest faces!


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

noo i suppose they wouldnt think you're mad after that (she got into a t-shirt with another man then got stuck it took 4 of us to get her out!!) we could to it a swka!!


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> haha windsor... the dally people would be pulling the funniest faces!


ooo yer i forgot we are going there!! the spitz people will deff hate me then  lets do it lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> noo i suppose they wouldnt think you're mad after that (she got into a t-shirt with another man then got stuck it took 4 of us to get her out!!) we could to it a swka!!


 sure ya never get drunk tashi????


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

that was completey sober!! thats the sad thing


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> sure ya never get drunk tashi????


nope I was driving it was funny though pics nearly went in the national dog papers got into it real easy but we couldnt get out and then we started laughing we were helpless and of all places we were on the dance floor


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> that was completey sober!! thats the sad thing


oh dear now thats just plane insane (a little like me when you add alcohol!)


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> ooo yer i forgot we are going there!! the spitz people will deff hate me then  lets do it lol


the dalmatian people hate me too! all because of jazz beating someone else... bit childish and pathetic to be frank.


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> the dalmatian people hate me too! all because of jazz beating someone else... bit childish and pathetic to be frank.


same here most prob my dogs done to much winning lol but i wasn't even showing him when he did all the winning his breeders was!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> nope I was driving it was funny though pics nearly went in the national dog papers got into it real easy but we couldnt get out and then we started laughing we were helpless and of all places we were on the dance floor


 well why not,...right?


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

minnie said:


> oh dear now thats just plane insane (a little like me when you add alcohol!)


well at this show we get them drunk we'll have to get you drunk to and put pics of the 3 of you!!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

don't you dare!


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

mmmmm maybe i will lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> well at this show we get them drunk we'll have to get you drunk to and put pics of the 3 of you!!!


we'd end up capturing ourselves red faced from laughing straight for a few hours


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

yess lol it will show everone how funny it actully was!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

just aslong as i don't have to do the tshirt thing


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

minnie said:


> just aslong as i don't have to do the tshirt thing


no you wont!! my MUM wont be doing it either!! i wont let her!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> no you wont!! my MUM wont be doing it either!! i wont let her!


 make a good forum photo though wouldn't it, the lot of us in a teshirt with dogs and all!


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

yerr i suppose it woulddont think i could cope with the embaressment again lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

:d:d:d:d Lol


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

My sis is actually telling the truth I'm 18 and have never ever seen her drunk...she drinks like a fish


----------



## sh33p8us (Jul 7, 2014)

i handle the dogs for owners and i do junior hing anyone of any age can handle in breed classes
:thumbsup:


----------



## immysmum (Jul 5, 2014)

i started showing at the age of 11 and i was always entered in the breed shows mainly. although up here its quite hard to find shows that do have child handling classes and its even harder to find kids to enter them... i think in the 5 years i was old enought to enter the c.h i entered about 5-8 each year which was pretty dismal considering we were doing 20+ shows per year


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

TinyTashi said:


> mum did you have to  i hate this pic lol


You haven't changed a bit 

My friends daughter is 6 in Jan so likely to be starting junior handling - but she's been itching to get in the ring since she's been able to walk - every time my eldest has stayed with them she practices her show stands (they have their own dogs. but my veteran is a tad calmer lol)

We've asked many people if kiddies can go in the main rings before 6 and no-one seems to have been able to answer the question - it never even occurred to ask here


----------

